# Deep Chords Of Terror...



## Tosh (Jul 21, 2009)

Umm well, 

Were a melodic death metal band... all traveling via frieght...

anyone with practice space to share, in these citys:

Chicago. Minneapolis, Seattle, Portland...

It would be considered a blessing to use some gear to practice as, 
we have just out back packs, not even any acoustic insturments... 

Deep Chords Of Terror on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

check it out, 

thanx for ur time!


----------

